# Lfts 11-2-14



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in Isabella county not sure of the temperature but am positive it's f'n cold good luck everyone


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

On stand in Clinton County. About a damn perfect morning! That is, beside the mob of deer I kicked up heading into the stand. Nothing I dislike more than that, smh. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here we go!!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

In tree, ready to rock.


----------



## Nocked Up (Oct 12, 2014)

On stand in Jackson County. 

It's cold, but st least we don't have to worry about mosquitos...?


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice and crisp here in Clinton county. Saw a nice 8 pt chasing last night, hope he comes my way. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

So jealous hauling golf carts this for last tourny of the year today. Already seen two bucks chasin across the road. After the big blow last two days and the temps a lot of deer are going to die today!!!!!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too noisy on my way in.. Even the bare dirt is crunchy 


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck out there everyone, looks like a perfect morning in the woods!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Headed out right now good luck guys


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very crisp in Wellston


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Not on stand this morning but good luck to everyone who is. The weather looks perfect. Shot an 8 last night before dark and going in to continue tracking this morning. Hopefully I'll have some pictures soon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Been in stand since 630, Jackson co. Hoping to see some action this morning. Good luck all!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll be out this afternoon until dark with my new Darton Xbow. 

I hunt on my property where I live mostly and I was getting ready to head to the blind yesterday. The wife tells me to look at the food plot. Arrgghh! There's one of the big does we call Black Back and her groupies chowing down. Of course old BB is watching the house while the others chow. Even her ears have a black outer ring. She's really cool looking and big. Smart too. The old does are smarter than any buck in the woods.

Good luck to all and if you're in a tree wear that harness please?


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Checked in at stand in Isabella county.,, enjoy the hunt!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

goblue20 said:


> Not on stand this morning but good luck to everyone who is. The weather looks perfect. Shot an 8 last night before dark and going in to continue tracking this morning. Hopefully I'll have some pictures soon.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good luck tracking. I'm headed out for a mid day sit in Livingston county,.probably around 10.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Well like a few of you I let the time change get the better of me. I set my clock back and got up, however I did not adjust my in the woods time much it was plenty light at 6:30 for my walk in! And crisp doesn't describe this morning, I think I alerted all the deer 3 farms over.  All that aside I'm in my stand its cold, calm and I'm hoping for the best. Good luck all! B


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

20 ft. Up in a known buck crusing area. Have not seen a deer yet...hoping they get with it quickly....

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Big CC said:


> Why does my phone say it is 19 degrees outside? Yikes!!! Good luck and stay warm!



Try 13 this morning. Was 12 when we got up. Good luck all


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just had one sneak through outta range... Not sure what it was. Fiancé just texted me n says she has eyes on a buck! Fingers crossed he heads her way!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Definitely sounds like it's cranked up in some places. . Let's hope this place is one of them.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Scottygvsu said:


> Had 3 coyotes work past me. Not worth the $12 rage to kill one


Hopefully you never have to regret that comment!


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

brownitsdown84 said:


> Just shot a buck hot on a doe
> 
> 
> Tight lines and long tines!


Nice! Waiting for pics!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw lots of deer early but it has slowed down. Arenac cty


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Four does in now nope five


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just another day at the office.


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

Been pretty slow here from what the neighbors have said. Few does and small bucks. We shall see I guess!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Most productive hunt of the year for me. Several deer so far 3 bucks, one 2.5 year old running the does pretty good. And I just seen a spike horn that had big swooping mains at ears width, no other points just the mains. After getting out late and as noisy as it was, great morning.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad the sun is up. brrr. rattled in 2 6 pts on same sequence. about five minutes apart. they read the script Just need grandpa to now


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Just had an absolute parade of deer come by me from standing corn. It consisted of 20 does and fawns and 2 sparkys. That got the blood pumping.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

J D said:


> Epic fail had a shooter in at first light hit dead on the shoulder found the bolt one inch of penetration not good this sucks


Been there. Sucks big time


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

With you in spirit. Cleaning Mich Stadium right now then prayer mtg this afternoon. Hoping for long sit tomorrow morning - will be aggressive. Going luck and aim small. Looking for lot of pics.


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say because its 19 degrees. Heading out for my first morning sit of the season. Was gonna pull an all dayer but I just haven't been seeing enough in the afternoon to keep me on stand that long. Time to see what Iv'e been missing in the morning. Got myself a 4 day weekend starting Thursday. Time to make something happen.


Seeing anything this morning?


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

On stand in St Clair county. Rough start this morning as the time change screwed me agian. Walked out in shooting light to hear chasing to my east. 5 does and fawns since. Trying to sit till 1 or so but my feet are gonna have to warm up soon, if I'm gonna make it.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Shot a doe out of this stand last night. First pass thru. 30 yard shot with the rage 2 blade. Right behind the shoulder. Awesome blood she went 60 yards. 3rd deer with rage all died within 100


----------



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

Small buck chasing a doe at 8:00. State land. Clare Co. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cold morning and alot of crows.


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

wild bill said:


> View attachment 69756
> 
> 
> all settled in for my morning. got my spit bottle and mtn dew. not the view i want but its warm and comfy. hoping to get out of work early enough to be in my tree by 4 this afternoon. keep the updates coming so i dont get bored.



Hope you do not confuse those two bottles. Yikes...


----------



## D_C (Nov 26, 2010)

Nothing here but tree rats in Jackson County. Sun sure feels good. But I dont know how much more my feet can take.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

Doe down in GT county!! First deer with a bow. So excited!!! Rut is deff fired up. Already had a buck come through sniffin

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter5489 (Oct 17, 2010)

TheLionsFan said:


> I'm an idiot. Skipped a perfect morning of hunting to stand in line at Cabelas. First 100 in line get gift cards. Stupid.



Hope that card is 1 grand that's about what it would have taken me to do that &#128512;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just use the can called in a 6 point. No shot offered.


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats guys! Some good looking deer are hitting the dirt this morning.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

No chasing or grunting this morning kinda surprised. Seen several doe browsing and finally a young buck cruising. I have a button buck fawn bedded down 25 yards in front of me. He has been there for More then 2.5 hrs! I can't even drain the pot of coffee! Good luck everyone and congrats on that 8 pt


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice deer guys!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just had large lone doe come by. Very alert and cautious, she was about 15 yards away. Could have shot her a few times. If a big buck does that he is doomed.


----------



## bigbucksteve (Nov 7, 2008)

Had a spike and then 4 does stroll through all with in the past 25 mins


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on the deer guys!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

5pt cruising through


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great Job on all the kills everyone. I should b in the stand by 1. Haven't been near this stand in over 2 weeks. Hopefully I have something good to update.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally drained the coffee and bb still here!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I'm calling it. I think the corn has totally emptied out and all went to bed. Plus I'm told breakfast is ready! Ended up seeing 32. 26 does and fawns. And 6 small bucks. Most deer I've ever seen in a sit. Heck, more than I've seen all season. Just scratching my head where the big boys are


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> No track job needed 8 pt down in Hillsdale. He and a smaller buck were harassing the ladies.


Congrats, that's the way to do it.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

brownitsdown84 said:


> Just shot a buck hot on a doe
> 
> 
> Tight lines and long tines!



Congrats. Looking forward to pics. 

As for me. Was later than I would have liked this morning. Kicked deer out when I got here at 6:10. Hoping that doesn't put a whammy on the day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice job on the deer.

I had a small 8pt early and a 6 pt a half hr ago. Came on the same trail right by me, let them walk. Also had a flock of turkeys roosted close, can't believe they didn't bust out when I came in with a climber.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just had a one antler spike pushing a group of 4 does around. First sign of pre rut I've seen.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

>WingIt
Congrats WingIt!
Posted using [URL=http://www.outdoorhub.com/mobile/ said:


> Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL]


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> No track job needed 8 pt down in Hillsdale. He and a smaller buck were harassing the ladies.



Congratulations!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

J D said:


> Epic fail had a shooter in at first light hit dead on the shoulder found the bolt one inch of penetration not good this sucks


Ask Dan Perez, should have center punched him and that wouldn't have happened


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Great job everyone! Except for Cabelas guy, ;-); i bet that place is a Gong show today. 

Anyone going to pull an all day today? I think i would if i could...but i have to work some.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Just had a Dandy 8 pt skirt the bedding 50 yards behind me. He was on the move headed away from me. 
Hit the call and he didn't like it. Stopped and looked my way then bailed


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Saw 7 does this morning, all out of range.
Will be back out soon, lots of movement and sign.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm going to try and sit as long as I can gotta work at 4 but trying to sit till 1 or so. Just saw a couple more deer are still on their feet


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Waited a long time just because I could.. Just found him he's been dead for awhile


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> No track job needed 8 pt down in Hillsdale. He and a smaller buck were harassing the ladies.



Sweet! Congrats man!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Wifey gave me the ok just got on stand and watched a mink kill a rabbit how cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

A lone spike early, then about 18 antlerless since then. Beautiful morning in Van Buren.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got in...What a perfect morning!

Just after daylight I hit the grunt and had something crashing around me. 

At about 7:00 AM, I had 4 turkeys in succession light from their evening roost at 40 yards plus.


About 8:00, I could see legs going away from me at about 50 yards. I hit the grunt tube about 8:15 and had a small 6 point work it's way to me and trotted past me at 5 yards.

Snow geese, squirrels, birds...everybody was out enjoying the morning.

A sincere congrats to the boys putting them down!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

d_rek said:


> Wifey gave me the ok just got on stand and watched a mink kill a rabbit how cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's crazy. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## monster42 (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats to everybody on kills this morning. Headed on in pm.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Mule Skinner said:


> Just had a Dandy 8 pt skirt the bedding 50 yards behind me. He was on the move headed away from me.
> Hit the call and he didn't like it. Stopped and looked my way then bailed



Good luck!!! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## SouthPaw! (Sep 18, 2014)

Silk said:


> In Grass Lake and have only seen a few doe this morning. Seeing a lot of my breath though


Hunted sharonville this morning with my son & nephew, boys saw a doe in corner of bean field, I only had tree rats n ground squirrels. Short sit in blinds, boys got cold. Still trying to figure out the activity and land out there.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FishKilla419 said:


> That's crazy. What part of the state are you in?



St Clair co


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

Forkie came in on bleat can. Also a few doe.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

TheLionsFan said:


> I'm an idiot. Skipped a perfect morning of hunting to stand in line at Cabelas. First 100 in line get gift cards. Stupid.


 Only reason im missing today is because of work. For a bow hunter to miss the first week of November for anything else is well......you said it.

No disrespect sir but shopping versus a tree stand with rut crazed whitetails ?


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats to those that put one down !!

Had to bail early/11:00 and would of stayed on stand all day if I could ! I had to more does come thru separately. then still saw deer on their feet from the highway on the drive home. 
Should be a good afternoon/evening hunt !


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

SPITFIRE said:


> Only reason im missing today is because of work. For a bow hunter to miss the first week of November for anything else is well......you said it.
> 
> No disrespect sir but shopping versus a tree stand with rut crazed whitetails ?


Lol! 

Bucks are out of their minds.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

kotz21 said:


> Same here. 2 doe so far very slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Slowwwwww - St Clair Co, Kimball Twp, stumped, supposed to be 2 great days (sat - sun) big fat goose egg so far???


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning sit was insane. Lost count of the number of does however only one buck (one horn spike). Congrats to all that conected this morning. Let's see what the afternoon brings


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Welp got skunked today - no deer but plenty of nature watching. Had to come in for Daddy duty since Mommy is heading to work. 

Didn't hut the property I wanted to, as this parcel is usually best early season upto pre-rut, but it was a fun sit nonetheless. 

Watched a mink tackle and kill a rabbit, then drag him off into his den. Had a squirrel climb the tree I was in, jump off, and win a staring contest for about 5 minutes. Then had a small redheaded woodpecker land 5 ft from me and pulled some grubs out of the tree bark. 

I'll be back at it tuesday morning after I vote. Amazingly, my work gave everyone election day off this year. You'd better be damned sure i'm going to take advantage of it


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

aroflinger said:


> The joys of state land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're just doing a practice run for the 10 am deer drive on 11/15


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

bioactive said:


> Was blessed this morning to have this buck show up at 7:50 this morning. Never saw him before but was happy to make his acquaintance.
> 
> Got video of the whole thing.


Fantastic deer! Congrats on a killing a giant this morning!


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

cscott711 said:


> They're just doing a practice run for the 10 am deer drive in 11/15


They did shoot two squirrels. Sooooo that is kinda nice.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got in the stand in clare county. Hopefully no repeat of no deer this morning 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

On some Ogemaw state land tonight. One lone unidentified a half hour ago and a fork just came grunting through dogging a doe.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back on stand in Arenac county. Haven't seen a deer yet this weekend...hoping to at least see a deer tonight....congrats to everyone that connected this morning! Good luck!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Back in my spot! 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats everyone ! Alreafy had a doe and yearling come through...only been in the stand 20 minutes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BirdsnestBrad (Apr 10, 2008)

Farmer showed up to cut the beans. To stay or head in....


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to everyone do far today. Back at it here in Marquette Co.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great buck Bio! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lapeerhunter10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hunting a stand I saw a 10 point go near this morning. Hope he takes the same route out tonight


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just had 6 does being chased by a spike go right under me


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice congrats all


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Bio, congrats on a great buck. Question- Rage or an Axe? Wow!


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally in stand for the evening sit. Hopefully the deer keep moving. 

>>------>


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Great Job Jim! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been a tough week, out of the last 9 days , I have been in a tree stand 7 days, wasn't really the buck I was after but I don't know how much tree time I'm going to get including firearm. I put a very bad shot on this 2 year old 8 pt but did it right, backed out for 5 hours after the shot and he was right where I last seen him. Nothing but guts, I hit my arm guard! 
Flight 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

bioactive said:


> Was blessed this morning to have this buck show up at 7:50 this morning. Never saw him before but was happy to make his acquaintance.
> 
> Got video of the whole thing.


Congratulations bio. Beautiful deer!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

BirdsnestBrad said:


> Farmer showed up to cut the beans. To stay or head in....


Stay! Those deer know what his equipment sounds like. To some its a dinner bell.

I just got settled to the Double Bull. Beautiful evening over the last two. Fingers crossed the Xbow gets to her thing.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice deer to all, heading out to my stand in Dexter, hopefully the nice 8 will show up other than my trail cam, great night for a sit


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

ballegra said:


> Nice deer to all, heading out to my stand in Dexter, hopefully the nice 8 will show up other than my trail cam, great night for a sit



I'm on Easton just of dancer whereabouts are you


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Come on grandpa!!


----------



## pickneybuck (Oct 24, 2013)

Had this guy at 40 and shot low so mad


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

BlackRhino said:


> Hey Bio, congrats on a great buck. Question- Rage or an Axe? Wow!


Ditto on both the congrats and question about the blade!!! Nice work, Jim!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I climbed the wrong tree. Had a hot doe come down a trail with no clear shot about an hour ago followed by a fork. 2.5 year old 8 just followed the exact same line. Nothing was getting him off that scent.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome buck BIO!! Congrats


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Back at it for the evening hunt. Hunting my place tonight hoping to see some chasing. Good luck folks be safe


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Been here since 3:00 had two doe in the plot ten minutes after my arrival. Stayed a while, nothing since. C'mon big boy. St.Clair County

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## gobbler getter (Oct 2, 2014)

All settled in here in jackson county. Hope to see some good movement.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

1st sit of the year. South western UP beautiful evening


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Scottygvsu said:


> Had 3 coyotes work past me. Not worth the $12 rage to kill one


Really ???? 

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Up here with shorthair guy in the western UP. Our first sit if the trip.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Good lookin deer guys!!! Now it's my turn. Beautiful here in mt. Pleasant. Seen a 6 snooping around 15 minutes ago and corn is being cut 200 yards to my left. Shoot straight. They're moving.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

I waited to go into the woods till 10am. I'm a bird hunter, just trying to be curtiuis to the bow hunters. I came across a young man with bow in hand wandering. I asked him what's up. He said he arrowed his first deer a doe but couldn't track it. I said I would help if he wished, he said great I'm alone and new to this bow hunt stuff. I called my chip dog in and put him where we last found blood, we had lost the trail. He went right to the dead doe 60-70 yds away. The young guy was grinning big time. He thanked me shook my hand and dragged his doe away never even got his name. Hope he is as curious to the next hunters he meets. I enjoyed helping him. Made me feel good!


----------



## Manor1031 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Nothing at all.... been sitting here since 1230


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Back at it in Washtenaw. Bounced one from right at the blind on the way in. Looking for a big guy chasin


----------



## Manor1031 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just waiting for a bruiser to come through 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

mark.n.chip said:


> I waited to go into the woods till 10am. I'm a bird hunter, just trying to be curtiuis to the bow hunters. I came across a young man with bow in hand wandering. I asked him what's up. He said he arrowed his first deer a doe but couldn't track it. I said I would help if he wished, he said great I'm alone and new to this bow hunt stuff. I called my chip dog in and put him where we last found blood, we had lost the trail. He went right to the dead doe 60-70 yds away. The young guy was grinning big time. He thanked me shook my hand and dragged his doe away never even got his name. Hope he is as curious to the next hunters he meets. I enjoyed helping him. Made me feel good!



Awesome story, thanks for sharing. You are a blessing



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Just had a bruiser come following that same hot doe down the path that gives no shot. Got busted by this guy though.


----------



## Nocked Up (Oct 12, 2014)

mark.n.chip said:


> I waited to go into the woods till 10am. I'm a bird hunter, just trying to be curtiuis to the bow hunters. I came across a young man with bow in hand wandering. I asked him what's up. He said he arrowed his first deer a doe but couldn't track it. I said I would help if he wished, he said great I'm alone and new to this bow hunt stuff. I called my chip dog in and put him where we last found blood, we had lost the trail. He went right to the dead doe 60-70 yds away. The young guy was grinning big time. He thanked me shook my hand and dragged his doe away never even got his name. Hope he is as curious to the next hunters he meets. I enjoyed helping him. Made me feel good!


Awesome story! After all,we are a community. We should ask look out for each other.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just had 2 does cruise through. Where are the bucks?!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Primetime!


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

mark.n.chip said:


> I waited to go into the woods till 10am. I'm a bird hunter, just trying to be curtiuis to the bow hunters. I came across a young man with bow in hand wandering. I asked him what's up. He said he arrowed his first deer a doe but couldn't track it. I said I would help if he wished, he said great I'm alone and new to this bow hunt stuff. I called my chip dog in and put him where we last found blood, we had lost the trail. He went right to the dead doe 60-70 yds away. The young guy was grinning big time. He thanked me shook my hand and dragged his doe away never even got his name. Hope he is as curious to the next hunters he meets. I enjoyed helping him. Made me feel good!



That's a true sportsman right there. A pat on the back to you sir! I will say the bird hunters I've encountered on the state land I hunt have all been very curtious and respectful.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just had a doe kinda trot behind me. All i saw was head and tail. That's the bad part about ground blinds. No vantage.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Screwed that one up! Missed big 8, right under him


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

Been out since 3. Only seen a trespassers walking his dog. I s said "what the =$× are you doing?" He apologized and high tailed out through the woods. Pretty ticked, but what can you do?


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

mark.n.chip said:


> I waited to go into the woods till 10am. I'm a bird hunter, just trying to be curtiuis to the bow hunters. I came across a young man with bow in hand wandering. I asked him what's up. He said he arrowed his first deer a doe but couldn't track it. I said I would help if he wished, he said great I'm alone and new to this bow hunt stuff. I called my chip dog in and put him where we last found blood, we had lost the trail. He went right to the dead doe 60-70 yds away. The young guy was grinning big time. He thanked me shook my hand and dragged his doe away never even got his name. Hope he is as curious to the next hunters he meets. I enjoyed helping him. Made me feel good!



You did good!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

pickneybuck said:


> Had this guy at 40 and shot low so mad


You should a jumped down out of tree and threw him in the trunk of the car he's in front of....just sayin. Seriously, sorry for your miss though.


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just had a big doe with 3 bb come through. Kinda double guessing myself letting her walk. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

bioactive said:


> Was blessed this morning to have this buck show up at 7:50 this morning. Never saw him before but was happy to make his acquaintance.
> 
> Got video of the whole thing.


Awesome Buck, Congrats! What Broadhead you shooting, looks pretty wicked!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

spartansfan said:


> Hopefully you never have to regret that comment!



They'll be turned into hats in due time. I've got duke bracelets that'll fit all of them. I coulda only killed one of 'em anyway. That's not gonna save a deer left overnight.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

snortwheeze said:


> Really ????
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830



Yes, the $12 or the crap-storm that erupts when you stick one to the ground. Early October, sure, really don't want to blow a sit with bucks bird dogging everything with a tail.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm just east of Walsh and Mast, had a basket 8 chasing tonight and 4 other does. I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## SIaBST (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally ended a really long dry spell with the bow today. 



















He came thru twice today and the 2nd time I couldn't pass it up. I hit him slightly back and up but since he was quartering away the angle was good to hit the lungs. The arrow didn't pass thru either, i think it hit the opposite shoulder and then broke off. He went 60 yards and I watched him die on the other side of the wood lot.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Congrats!!!
Man, I never tire of looking at these pics in the autumn!


----------

